# This thursday-Fisherpeople



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok here we go, we didn't name the lake for this week at last thursdays outing really. I threw out a couple of names but said I would put it here.
I have re-thought this and want as much participation as possible.
Besides I haven't fished this one in softwater in a while.

Kensington, shouldn't be anyone that dosen't know where it is, sort of centrally located for people from all areas so let do it.

Any takers ?
I bet someone can out fish me here, especially Shametamer he knows the hot spots.

Wally


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds good to me. Lot closer then Lobdel for me.

Shametamer and Walleye Wench can "school" us all I'm sure.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I have Jury Duty on Thursday, so it looks like I can make it...I'll do my best...although I HATE that lake lol


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

By the way...WHICH launch will we be using? East? or West??


Remember People...there is a 10 MPH speed limit on Kent lake, so take it easy out there.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

How about the west launch ?


----------



## kielman (May 13, 2004)

What was the lake name? What time do you guys usually meet up? I think I work a morning shift so I might be able to make it. That is if there is an available spot on someone's boat. Thanks.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

the lake will be kent lake (kensington metro park). Right off of I-96. I forget which exit, but its not too far west of milford. I would try to make this one, but think I'm going to be fishing Lake St. Clair on thursday.

steve


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dang, I'm gonna have to make one or more of theses before the season is out. This week and next week are out for sure.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

KENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh no  #$%^&*( Obviously you didn't see my post on sat and sundays tremendous production!....Bring lots of weedless type stuff, and maybe some reading material!..lol..For those of you coming westout 96 to reach kent it pinches down at beck rd(they are putting a new beck rd overpass in),some days the traffic can b brutal.........but, on the bright side i'll get another days use of the 44 bucks i paid for the annual pass for car and boat!...WE'll See u there, Dr. Wink, the master, the messiah, king of the club,.....................................................P.S. What time and charge for the fishing seminar u give, before the shotgun start!...LOL


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

West Launch it Is DrWink...Shouldbe there by 6...Those that go out...be VERY careful leaving the launch area...water is SHALLOW in that area, Speed limit on the lake is 10 MPH, and the rangers WILL give you a ticket Lots of shallow water out trhere, so be careful


----------

